

How to Split the Startup Founder Equity Pie - fusionman
http://thestartuplawyer.com/incorporation/how-to-split-the-startup-founder-equity-pie

======
char
I actually believe the opposite: that founders should split equity equally.

Even taking into account all of the factors the author lists (ideas, cash,
sacrifice, etc.), the bottom line is that each founder needs to be completely
and equally dedicated to the project. None of those initial contributions
matters in the long run and therefore shouldn't be used to allocate initial
equity.

Giving certain founders a smaller share results in a lack of motivation, and a
feeling that the project isn't exactly 'theirs'. If some founders are not as
dedicated as others, then they probably aren't going to make very good
founders anyway. Find new ones.

The one thing I agreed with was that founders should always vest.

------
DenisM
Timeless piece: Founder Pie Calculator.

[http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/fd0n/35%20Founders%27%20Pie%2...](http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/fd0n/35%20Founders%27%20Pie%20Calculator.htm)

